# New Build Suggestions



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys. I not too long ago built a PC for my parents down in Central Florida and they're very happy with it. Came on here first for all suggestions and you guys are always wicked helpful so much appreciated. They recently purchased a home up in NC and would like me to put together another build for them for that NC home. 

I was using the 600$ AMD build as a reference and had a few points on the hardware including prices and some items not being available anymore. Before I touch base on those though here's the requested info for new builds 

1. budget 700-800$ keeping in mind I have to find a monitor I'm sure I can go a bit above but under 900$ for sure
2. brands don't really matter to myself or them personally as long as it's a quality brand we go with 
3. multitasking, honestly the most work this pc is going to do is when i visit them up North as I'd like to be able to play path of exile league of legends gta V. Besides that basic browsing, emails, etc. and my Dad is into some gaming including Heroes Of Might and Magic which I don't think requires too much intensive work. 
4. ya my dad does some gaming and i'd like to be able to game on this device as well when i visit. went into a bit more details on this right above. 
5. no calculations
6. don't see the need for any overclocking
7. the 1tb i'm sure will be more than they will ever need 
8. planned on using the same Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit disc i used on
their last build
9. yes i'm going to need k&m, a disc drive for dvds RW a media card reader like one of those all in one ones and a monitor which i'm gonna see if their are any sales out there right now on because I know they're are some pretty decent 23-24" monitors out there for pretty cheap like around 100-120. 
10. didnt plan on it i do have my old 520W seasonic but its pretty old and i'd hate to recycle one of my old pieces of hardware to have it not work right for them so I'd prefer not to recycle
11. 22"-24" wide 
12. we were planning on using newegg because they've always been good with my purchases (minus my roku they sent me with a busted remote they never got back to me about replacing  ) just wanted to get the order in so we can get the parts before Monday and I can bring them up there to get the device together
13. u.s. 

I looked over the 600$ amd build and these were my thoughts on using that as a template for this build: 



$600 AMD Build:

-mobo says 280.98 on newegg not 119.99 am I missing something here?

-cpu actually shows 120.99 for the 8320 so 30$ less that seems good 

-video card rec was the XFX radeon RX here and I see this card is no longer available at newegg
any equivalent suggestions here?

-the sticks linked on this build are quoted at 48.99 however the link shows the same 2x4gb sticks
for 83.99 anyone see a problem with something like this to be more budget friendly than the 
84$ ones? https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428

-case for 70$ seens pretty straight forward. white's pretty ugly but 5$ more for a black one. i know
they're going to want a all in one card reader in their case any options for cases out there that are
equivalent to this and might already have the all in one card reader with it?

-psu seems pretty straight forard i've used seasonic for a long time and had good experience. the one
linked is 10.09$ cheaper than the 59.99 that is quoted

-hdd also seems pretty straight forward 1tb for 50$ can't go wrong. 

So going with the mobo that is in this build, using 134.99 for whatever video card we end up using here
this seems a bit over the 600$ mark I get more close to 766.96. 

As far as the disc drive I assume any standard drive like this would be sufficient: 
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135204

Also any suggestions on budget monitors (22" wide screen minimum) and k&m combos? And on a final note I do enjoy the satisfaction from putting together a build from scratch but if there is something better out there possibly on sale that you think would be a good option for what we require I'm open to any suggestions. I haven't personally boughten a pre put together PC ever but I know there might be some decent ones out there and might be a cheaper option. 

Thanks for your time as always and look forward to hearing back from yall with your input/thoughts/suggestions on this build.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The problem with the build guide is that it becomes extremely tedious to keep updated with pricing, links, and new hardware. It is in pending need of an update and I will, hopefully, have some time soon to update it once more.

As for your new build, post the parts that you plan on buying and we will go through them.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay. Took me some time and here is what I came up with while keeping a separate graphics card to run games well, and being able to do all other requirements: 

motherboard- 99.99
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128887

processor- 89.99 
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16819113286

graphics card- 114.99
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150779

memory- 60.99
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428

case- 35.99
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811353117

psu- 45.90
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151096

hard drive- 45.99
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822235014&ignorebbr=1

media reader- 9.99
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...e=internal_card_reader-_-20-192-021-_-Product

media cradle- 4.99
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...4080&cm_re=5.25_to_3.5-_-17-994-080-_-Product

disc drive- 19.99
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...&cm_re=asus_24x_dvd-rw-_-27-135-204-_-Product

keyboard & mouse- 15.99
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...e=keyboard_mouse_combo-_-23-201-105-_-Product

speakers- 12.50
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA98C5303103

monitor- 109.99
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009513

total- 665.85

All sold by newegg so I should be able to order everything tomorrow and have it come in time and definitely stays under budget. How's that all look? Also this is the correct media cradle that will simply allow me to mount that in the second 5.25 right below the disc drive right?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Why not go for the new AMD Ryzen CPUs? You've gone backwards in technology.

I'm not a huge fan of the case, it seems cheap. I would look at NZXT, Fractal Design, Cooler Master, and Corsair.

Is that the hard drive from the build guide? If so, it is incorrect. It should be a 1TB WD Blue 7200RPM drive, not a 5200.

Do you really need a CD drive?

Yes, that is the correct bracket, but most media card slots come with one.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I just quick searched the ryzen. I'm not very familiar with cpu and was just basing mine off the recommended build cpu and price. I don't really see any of the "ryzen" one's you referred to around the same price though. 

I just looked into the case brands and they all seem a bit more around 50$ range minimum. Again I was considering budget and also going off newegg egg rating which has steered me right in the past. 

That's not the hard drive from the rec build. This is the rec build hard drive: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236339 The reason I changed it was because it said only on sale for two more hours and went up over 20$. I will change to this one because it appears it's on sale again. Maybe that's a ploy to get people to buy faster? Not sure but I've changed the hard drive in build do the one I just linked. 

Oh, they most definitely need a disc drive. They're not super tech savvy young folk and no way I'm trying to convince them their PC doesn't need a drive for a disc. And honestly I personally won't have my desktop without one still. It's a convenience for specific situations I don't see the need NOT to have for myself. Specially when it's so cheap. Like my internal wireless card. I don't use it, but the situation has come up when I needed it and it beats any stupid usb doggle. 

Really? I could have sworn I bought the identical card reader for my PC and it did NOT come with the darn harness and I had to wait to order it and take the side back apart to install when it came. I'm going to go ahead and order it since it's only 5$. 

One last add in item though I've informed my Dad how much better a hard connection is and that I would personally run any wires hidden that he needs whether upstairs or downstairs he still wants the capability to do wireless from this PC. So I'm adding an internal wireless card. This one seems to be at a nice budget and has a nice rating from customers https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166073&cm_re=internal_wireless_card-_-33-166-073-_-Product so I'll be adding that to the build list as long as that shouldn't have a problem running in the second pci-e port on the mobo.


So I'm purchasing everything tomorrow to get it in the mail on time. I've changed the hard drive and added the wireless network card should that all be properly capatible? 

Thank you again for taking the time and responding MC always super helpful.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I think this would be a better buy for you.

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/zPVc9W


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I think this would be a better buy for you.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/zPVc9W


I was on a time frame to place the order so I had to go with my list I made I modified the hdd like you suggested and will fill you guys in when the build is complete.


----------

